# IS FLUROCARBON LEADER SAME AS 100% FLUROCARBON LINE



## PuertoRicoinshore (Sep 18, 2008)

THIS IS PROBABLY A STUPID QUESTION?. ALL MY FISHING IS SALTWATER INSHORE AND NEARSHORE FISHING SO I HAVE TO USE A LEADER EVERYTIME, AND I SPENT LOTS OF MONEY IN FLUROCARBON LEADER AN SOMETIMES MONOFILAMENT LEADERS. MOST OF THE SPOOLS OF LEADER HAVE ONLY 25YDS TO 50YDS AT THE MOST, BUT IF YOU BUY A SPOOL OF FLURO LINE YOU HAVE 200+YDS OF LINE TO USE. SO MY QUESTION IS. CAN I USE 100% FLURO LINE AS LEADER. 
:-k


----------



## Nickk (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, I use P-Line 10lb Flurocarbon as leaders with braid in clear water. Hold on to those empty leader spool because they're easy to carry and you can just refill with a good quality fluro of choice. I like the Berkely 100% and the P-Line, I have tried running just fluro and I haven't liked it yet.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 18, 2008)

They say the the floro leader is different - supposed to be a little stiffer. i use main line as leader all the time becuase of the cost factor and have suffered no adverse results. One thing - stick with Seaguar Floro. Seaguar invented floro line and they are still the best IMHO


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2008)

no such thing as a stupid question on this forum.  

I learned something today from your question. =D>


----------



## xmytruck (Sep 19, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> They say the the floro leader is different - supposed to be a little stiffer. i use main line as leader all the time becuase of the cost factor and have suffered no adverse results. One thing - stick with Seaguar Floro. Seaguar invented floro line and they are still the best IMHO





=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> seaguar is the only thing I use. take about cost I use 300 yards braid 30 bucks and 30 bucks for Floro leaders... 60 big one just to spool up


----------



## Nickk (Sep 19, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> They say the the floro leader is different - supposed to be a little stiffer. i use main line as leader all the time becuase of the cost factor and have suffered no adverse results. One thing - stick with Seaguar Floro. Seaguar invented floro line and they are still the best IMHO




really like "hard mono"?


----------



## Fish Monger (Sep 24, 2008)

I _THINK_ you really have to pay attention and do your homework on each brand/model.
Some is 100% thru & thru which is what I personally go for.
Some of it is a flurocarbon coating only over the core.... wouldn't go for that at all.

I suppose I am using lighter line in a different application, but I like the Vanish stuff, works well for me. I even use it as leader material on braided line off a tipup thru the ice during the winter. Haven't had any problems.

I do use the 20 pound flurocarbon as a leader behind 30 # superbraid when casting the rivers for Stripers. We have caught them over 40" without the line breaking, in fact we've straightened the hook before the line broke!!!


----------

